# Christmas Tree Layout for Xmas 2020



## SSBN743 (Dec 30, 2013)

Well.... 2020 has just sucked hasn't it? With lots of free time on my hands, I went ahead and got to work 
It's my first layout in a very long time, and my last one was O-27. So, my track work is suspect, my roadbed is suspect, but, whatever, it works

Hope you guys like it 





 - YouTube vid as well


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

Looks awesome SSBN, 

I will place a train around my tree one night this week


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Looking good! One thing though, who makes that building kit, or is it scratch built?


----------



## SSBN743 (Dec 30, 2013)

QueenoftheGN said:


> Looking good! One thing though, who makes that building kit, or is it scratch built?


Kind of in between - which has pro's and con's.
But it's a Woodland Scenics I think





Freight Depot - HO Scale Kit - Woodland Scenics


The product page of Freight Depot - HO Scale Kit




woodlandscenics.woodlandscenics.com





And then:





Luke Towan - this guy is off the chain 
I didn't follow all his advice, but did a lot like he shows


----------



## kamcantrell (Dec 20, 2021)

Brilliant work.


----------



## AdrenalineJackie (Jan 8, 2022)

Wow I love the pond and the lights!


----------

